# Building a Wreck into the design



## Owlflight (Jan 20, 2011)

So, maybe I've watched the Addams Family one to many times, but I want to build a crash into my design. 

My idea was to have the train "hit" a car, have a crash sound generate, maybe some smoke (or smoke like look), and then the train continue on with the car automatically resetting for the next time the train comes through there. 

Has anyone tried something like this or have any suggestions for it? 

I have ideas, and possible designs, but I'll have to do some trial and error unless someone else has already done it. 

Vanessa


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

Sounds like an interesting idea, I've never seen something like this done, but it would be fun to see it! :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

American Flyer has a cow that is set up on a base that stands in the track.
When the train approaches it moves out of the way. 
If your real creative you could incorporate that onto a RR with a vehicle in it's place,
pictures here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5398

What scale would you be working with?

My idol, Gomez Adams.:laugh::thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDZSk8yPJfE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMxJtMoTnx8&NR=1


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Vanessa,

Sounds like a great idea. Not sure that I've ever seen anything implemented like this as a "live action" setup. I've seen after-the-fact collisions modelled, but never anything mechanized.

That's not to say it couldn't be done. I think the "reset the scene" part might be more tricky from a mechanical standpoint than the initial collision and car-drag portion. Just a guess on my part, though.

Keep up posted with your thinking!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

If you could incorporate a drum with string wound around it that can spin freely when the car gets hit so it can be drug by the train. Then a motor engages this drum and starts to rewind it for the next take. That solves the reset part except for if you want the car to be completly straight across the rails which would be a nightmare to do. The smoke you could just use a couple smoke units spread throught. Hope that helps with the ideas.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bachmann offered something like that back in '82...

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/bachmannhoscaleaccessoriesandkits/id64.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think he wants the train to hit it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's pretty cool, Shay ... I've never seen that before.

TJ


----------



## Xiong (Jul 15, 2011)

Realistically, the car needs to be crumpled or demolished. I won't be impressed if it's somehow knocked to one side with no damage. The train may not derail; granted. But the car will not look good after. 

I would not look to "reset" or rewind the scene. I'd think in terms of a car made from something extremely fragile, like blown glass or spun sugar. Make a mold and cast dozens at one time; paint them. After each crash, just vacuum up the bits and pieces and drive a new car onto the tracks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xiong said:


> Realistically, the car needs to be crumpled or demolished. I won't be impressed if it's somehow knocked to one side with no damage. The train may not derail; granted. But the car will not look good after.
> 
> I would not look to "reset" or rewind the scene. I'd think in terms of a car made from something extremely fragile, like blown glass or spun sugar. Make a mold and cast dozens at one time; paint them. After each crash, just vacuum up the bits and pieces and drive a new car onto the tracks.



:thumbsup:

Make them like the exploding Lionel box car so upon impact if explodes, (minus the fire). then you just snap it back together for the next crash.

The only thing wrong with your ideal is that they would disintegrate and you would not have any debris laying around for the aftermath. Your car would be just......gone.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd just run some Lionel O gauge....and let nature take it's course.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> I'd just run some Lionel O gauge....and let nature take it's course.


----------



## rodnok1 (Aug 1, 2011)

What about using 18 wheeler and have it sliding into side of train and then angling down track. You could use same sensors that activate signals and use tire screeching. It would be less sensitive to spedd of locos and you could use another sensor down track to retrack to orig position. Great idea btw.


----------

